# V show photos



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok how do these photos look?
Which side photo should I use?

















































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is my fave but she isnt quite level.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is another








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't know why it wasn't working 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know the breed that well, but she is to me very nice,, as for the pictures,, maybe use the red barn as a back drop, it shows off your girl better than the white back ground you have here, as she is a light color.. hope that helped..  
Betty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, the red barn makes her "pop"  . It's hard to explain, but something seems off about her back legs. Almost like they're not far enough back? Maybe it's just me...

I like the second from the top pic best.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Her rear feet need to be set up farther back. Try setting her up like she was in a show and not posing her with a bottle. 
If she fights you = work with her more.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought their hocks were suppose to be set under their pin bones?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok here is a new profile. My 8 yr old daughter was taking the photos!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I thought their hocks were suppose to be set under their pin bones?


Hocks in a line with hooves under the pin bones, the hooves shouldn't be under the thurls.

Also can you pinch her down? You shouldn't have your hand on her back when you snap the picture, but if you are trying for a show-style picture, pinching her down would help.

This is a pretty good example of the legs without being too extremely pinched down.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I will try again tonight. Bare with me please.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg I think we got them! How about these?!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Just saw all these together  Love the pic by the tree, but yes not quite level. I like the side pic of her in front of the brown door. You've done such a great job with her !


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, much better setup, though I will suggest the front legs be placed so they are straight under the goat. That will accentuate the brisket and shoulder a bit more. Other than that, you got it! :thumb:

And while I don't know anything about Munchies, the only things I can see to detract is a bit of a steep rump and maybe a bit of a dip in her chine. She is a very nice doe in my opinion.


----------

